

Ask HN: Ideas Needed Google SoC 2010. - gursikh

Dear HN Users,
I'm planning to apply as a student to Google SoC 2010 tomorrow and I was wondering if the HN community has a wish list of awesome projects that would make their already-awesome opensource software even more awesome.<p>Here's the list of mentor organizations for this year: http://goo.gl/sHNq<p>So, I put it to you to give me something interesting to work on this summer. <i>Darth Vader voice</i>: Do not fail me.<p>A humble code nymph,<p>Gursikh
======
plinkplonk
All mentoring organizations have a list of projects on their sites. The Scala
projects for example are awesome. Why do you need _more_ ideas?

There are a few hundreds of them online (on the gsoc pages of the mentoring
organizations). Pick one and get to work!

~~~
jarsj
I agree. I was a SoCer long time back and its very hard to get a new idea
accepted, unless its really good.

~~~
gursikh
Thanks for the advice guys. I looked through the projects suggested by Drupal
and some of the other organizations and found what I was looking for.

